# How is installing ports without 'dialog4ports'?



## Lifeonfull (Feb 6, 2015)

Is dialog4ports mandatory to install ports, or can you install ports and their options without it?


----------



## talsamon (Feb 6, 2015)

`man portmaster`:

```
-G  prevents 'make config'
```
or

```
BATCH=yes
```
in /etc/make.conf.


----------



## scottro (Feb 6, 2015)

Heh, I never knew about the -G.  (Though most of the time these days, if I'm building from a port, it's because I need something in the config.)  I knew the batch one, but not the -G.  Thank you.


----------

